# JREB29 picture thread



## jreb29 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just want to share some of my collections

hope you like it..

B.Emilia






B.Vagans






B.Boehmi






B.Smithi






MM L.Klugi


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 23, 2009)

L.Striatipes






A.Hentzi






C.Huahini






Cobalt blue






P.regalis


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 23, 2009)

L.Difficilis






N.Chromatus






MM b.Albopilosum






L.Klugi "onpremolt"






L.Parahybana


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 23, 2009)

A.Geniculata






N.Carapoensis






B.Albiceps/Ruhnaui






N.Vulpinus






A.Seemani


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 23, 2009)

C.Fimbriatus






H.Hercules






P.Ornata






G.Pulchripes






S.Samarae


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 23, 2009)

Juvy B.Albo






Centipede (dont know what they call it)






Ball Python


----------



## Redneck (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW awesome collection! LOVE the brachys 
and great job on the photos :clap: :clap:


----------



## radiata (Sep 23, 2009)

nice collection....i like them alot...:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drew (Sep 24, 2009)

awesome collection bro!


----------



## micheldied (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice collection.
especially the brachypelmas.


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys...

Here's is my new breeding project..

our very own "S.Samarae"































thank you


----------



## micheldied (Sep 25, 2009)

nice Ts.


----------



## jreb29 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you!


Here are some of my favorite Ts slings

Green Bottle blue






P.Cambrigei






N.Coloratovillosus






C.Fasciatum






C.Fimbriatus






L.Polycuspolatus






G.Pulchra






H.Hercules


----------



## jreb29 (Oct 3, 2009)

Some of my newly molted ts..

G.Pulchra






C.Fasciatum






N.Colorato






L.Klugi






L.Klugi with her mate






N.vulpinus






still N.Vulpinus


----------



## micheldied (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice!
i like the klugi.


----------



## jreb29 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks micheldied


----------

